# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [Castor] HashMap et XML

## bwwilly

salut
Je cherche une mthode pour crer un fichier XML en le remplissant par mes donnes stockes dans des HashMap, mon responsable de projet m'a propos castor XML ( le projet open source lien en anglais: http://www.castor.org/ , lien en franais : http://www-igm.univ-mlv.fr/~dr/XPOSE...r_process.html)
mais je voulais savoir s'il y a une autre mthode plus simple 
merci

----------


## Morbo

Il y a aussi la lib xstream qui fait du mapping java <-> xml que j'avais trouv trs simple  utiliser, du moins, quand on ne souhaite pas trop controler la structure du xml gnr.

----------


## bwwilly

merci Morbo
mais aparament j'ai plus le choix je dois utiliser castor  ::roll:: 
voila un exemple qui utilise castor :
la classe Person 


```

```

Java -> XML :


```

```

Document XML produit et avec org.exolab.castor.indent=true dans le fichier castor.properties :



```

```


Alors je voulais savoir comment faire si je vais travailler avec les HashMap o sont stockes mes donnes ?
merciiii

----------


## Morbo

Ben au lieu de "Marshaller" un objet Person, tu peux "Marshaller" ta HashMap, enfin j'imagine.

----------

